# "Hedgehog Food"



## Grouchyhog (Jan 21, 2009)

The pet store I purchased Oscar from, had been feeding my hedgehog a food called Vitakraft Hedgehog Food, but it's just dust that smells like peanut butter, with the odd raisin or meat flavoured kibble...
I bought a box so I could keep him on his regular diet for a while, but i was wondeirng...is this Vitakraft Hedgehog Food any good?

And, I was also wondering what cat food when and if I change his diet.

Thanks


----------



## Reaper (Aug 22, 2008)

You should read some of the topics here under diet and nutrition. Vitakraft should be STOPPED IMMEDIATELY. It can KILL your African hedgehog.


----------



## LizardGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

Yikes! I would move him onto a high quality cat food immediately. Don't even bother with transitioning slowly. Feeding vitakraft is like feeding pre-digested cardboard!


----------



## ana (Jan 21, 2009)

Our little girl was being fed "Pretty Pet" hedgehog food in the store. (It smells AWFUL too.) I went ahead and bought a bag so I could transition her, but luckily it seemed she preferred the cat food (chicken soup for the cat lover's soul) by FAR anyway. The day I introduced the cat food to her diet she started picking around the hedgehog food and only eating the cat food... I'm probably going to pick up one of the Wellness cat foods from the list to mix in as well now (unless someone has an even better mix suggestion).

I'd say it's a pretty safe bet that when transitioning from crappy pet store "hedgehog food" to a quality food that your little one will be more than happy to just flat out switch. Plus, from what Reaper and Liz said, you absolutely need to anyway.


----------

